# Sidewalk Foreman



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

*Sidewalk Foreman-NW suburbs IL*

Commercial snow/ice company looking for a sidewalk foreman for 2009-2010 season. Work will include all aspects of sidewalk maintenance from removal to ice control to follow up inspections. Valid DL required. We will supply vehicle/equipment/laborers/materials. Looking for ambitious team member with plans for a career not just a job. Customer retention rate of 90-100%, and current foreman has been with us for 4 years. Zero tolerance company, we work EVERY time it precipitates. McHenry County, IL area. Thank you.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

tymusic:salute:Nicely worded ad, hope theres no copyright on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im gonna file that for next season hiring. Thx


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

bump bump bump


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

still interested in someone.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

tymusicYouve proved a point. A good sidewalk guy is very hard to find. Try to convince someone that the sidewalk job is maybe more important that the lot or lanes is a tough sell. Thats why I shell out some serious dough to keep em motivated.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Tell me about it. The sidewalk crews are the most important part of it. My current foreman made more money last year than most of my drivers did.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Goodluck in your quest.!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

